# Woodturning demo



## Anonymous (11 Mar 2004)

Just back from a woodturning demonstration this evening sponsored by Robert Sorby and McMasters in Belfast. Sorry i only found out today otherwise i would have posted earlier. The demonstrations were given by Sam Abernethy and Clive Brooks, who i must admit i have never heard of, but they were very good and clear to listen to.

Could have spent a fortune, but didn't, well done to me. 

I think i may have discovered the importance of really sharp tools as Sam was using a gouge to shape the top outside corner of a bowl there were streams of microfine ribbons sailing through the air these ribbons were that fine that they were sticking to the plexiglass screen with the static. The "lumps" i manage to hack out are well...........just that.

When he passed the piece round it was dry as a bone, no wet turning here. 

Of course they were using the Sorby jig for the sharpening, which i didn't buy, but probably will. 

My tools feel sharp when they come off the wheel but they could be sharper. Now i wonder is it the tool sharpness or my technique? 

Anyway it was a fun time...........


----------



## trevtheturner (12 Mar 2004)

Hi, Aidan,

Your question - bit of both probably! :wink: 

When I started turning I used to have lots of trouble at the grinder, trying to achieve just the one bevel at the the angle I wanted - often ended up with the grinding looking more like a cut diamond shape!  

Frustration prompted me to look around at the various sharpening jigs available and eventually I opted for the Sorby jig kit. Never regretted buying it for one minute, despite the price.   I can now guarantee sharpening to the edge I want - quickly, easily and without unnecessarily grinding away loads of steel. I use it with a Creusen grinder with a 40mm white wheel. The jig allows me to do the minimum of grinding at each sharpening without any overheating. An added advantage is, because it is so easy and convenient, I keep the tools sharp rather than be tempted to go on for just that little bit longer with a blunt one.

Money well spent and I wouldn't be without it now. Sharp tools did no end of good for my early confidence and I progressed rapidly thereafter - this might help answer the second part of your question.

Trev.


----------



## Alf (12 Mar 2004)

Yep, another big thumbs up for the Sorby jig here too. I'd be lost without it. It's easily passed the value for money test; can't for the life of me remember how much it cost, although I know I thought it a lot at the time, but I'm still singing its praises every time I use it.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Cutting Crew (12 Mar 2004)

There's always a lot of arguments on the internet about sharpening by hand or making use of a jig, although I've been turning for many years and started sharpening by hand I'm afraid it's a jig for me everytime.

To me, they are relatively easy to use, quick to set up, more importantly, capable of repeating the same grind time after time and, most are worth the investment.

The Sorby is good, so is the O'Donnell but I do like the new *Tru-Grind* system from New Zealand. This is one of the most useful and easiest sharpening jigs I have ever had on test, it also has settings for skews as well. Although they come all the way from New Zealand they are available through Axminster.

My own favourite for sharpening is still the *Tormek* wet grinder, it can prove very expensive if you buy all the set up that goes with it, but the edge I get from it means I can work longer without having to constantly sharpen. Having said that I still need a conventional grinder (changed to red or ruby wheels) to reshape the angles of any new tools, that would take forever on the Tormek.

CC


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mar 2004)

Thanks all,

Well i escaped last night without a purchase........................however the sorby jig did manage to find its way into the back of my car today daaaaaamn.

You lot however cannot be held responsible as i have only just checked my replies   

I have a draper grinder..........the one with one white wheel and the water cooled flat wheel so i shall give it a go tomorrow...........hope all goes to plan, Ta

Aidan.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mar 2004)

All fixed up and had my first go..............wow that is easy. I now at last have sharp gouges .................. wooohooo.

I also bought the leather polishing disk, now atatched to an mdf wheel, when the glue dries, on with the rouge and we will see if i can see my face in em.


Aidan


----------



## Cutting Crew (13 Mar 2004)

Hi aidan,

Stop admiring your face and get turning.

CC


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mar 2004)

CC,

How right you are, it's a scary thought. :lol: 

It's very worrying, couldn't sleep, woke at 6.30 on Sunday morning and my first thought was "hope that glue has dried, I could nip outside and true up the mdf disk to the final size and hone a few!!!!


Aidan.


----------



## DaveL (14 Mar 2004)

Aidan":5340934d said:


> It's very worrying, couldn't sleep, woke at 6.30 on Sunday morning and my first thought was "hope that glue has dried, I could nip outside and true up the mdf disk to the final size and hone a few!!!!


So there is more than one slope :shock: 

Must look where I am going :wink:


----------

